# Dump Hoist Leaking



## chips2002 (Jun 13, 2005)

I recently bought a dump truck with a telescoping hoist. It was running fine until one day the hoist started to leak hydraulic oil. I am not sure where the leak is coming from but it seems like one of the seals is bad on the packing nut.

I want to try and repair this myself. What would be the best way to change the seal? Do I have to disconnect the hoist from the dump body and lower the hoist while the body is in the raised position? I would appreciate any suggestions. Also, where could I get these parts?


----------



## DavidD (May 19, 2002)

Before you attempt to remove the cylinder attempt to tighten up the gland/packing nut.Ive had to Snug mine up on occasion. Also make sure the Cylinder doesn't have any burrs on it anywhere that is tearning the packing.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I would send it out to a shop set to handle telescoping cylinders.


----------

